
Manool-Practical Language with Universal Syntax and Only Library-Level Features - rusini
https://manool.org/blog/2020-01-07/manool-practical-language-with-universal-syntax-and-only-library-level-features
======
yorwba
This is an interesting take on language design, but it's somewhat diminished
by what looks like your friends coming in with their two-month old accounts to
praise you.

------
GBT366STER
This is a small step for a man but a great leap for mankind. My highest
respect for the author.

------
laruedamagica
Wonderful! Good Job!

------
Bantis
Nice one, looks great!!!

------
yoli81
Excelente trabajo

------
grado12
Good job!!!

------
metalnegro2036
nice job

------
josfercho
Wow fantastic!!

------
fconstanti
Wonderful!!

------
estivenrpo
Great Job!

------
Limago24
Well done!

------
jmadrigal
Great Job!

------
luixriv
wow, great job!

